# Lantus/Levemir protocols



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

I want to add lantus or levemir to my next lean mass cycle but my main concern is not add any fat mass.

My cycle will probably be Sustanon 1-1,2gr Tren-e 400-600 probably primobolan depot. Also planning run gh 4ui.

How is effective using Lantus/Levemir on workout only and probably adding a touch of apidra 1h after workout?

I just don't want to gain any fat


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Lantus is long acting so using around workout time Wont be anymore effective as just using it in the morning.


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

najybomb said:


> Lantus is long acting so using around workout time Wont be anymore effective as just using it in the morning.


I know mate, I want to use Lantus/Levimir in the morning before breakfast and possibly a touch of Apidra (a fast acting slin faster the humalog and novorapid), after workout.

My concerns are about fat accumulation, I don't want, so I was wondering if using this protocol only on workout days may allow to gain lean mass.

I probably go with levimir since lantus give much more fat accumulation, stimulate directly Igf receptors and gives overall more mass, but I want to be lean during this cycle also


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I've used both lantus and levemir and dont understand this additional fat gain that i've heard of... Might be noticeable on a very lean physique (which I dont have) but i've never noticed any additional fat gain, if anything I feel leaner when using either, but thats probably due to feeling pumped all the time


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

StephenC said:


> I've used both lantus and levemir and dont understand this additional fat gain that i've heard of... Might be noticeable on a very lean physique (which I dont have) but i've never noticed any additional fat gain, if anything I feel leaner when using either, but thats probably due to feeling pumped all the time


I totally agree with your comments here Stephen. I have noticed I feel leaner when using them aswell.


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

StephenC said:


> I've used both lantus and levemir and dont understand this additional fat gain that i've heard of... Might be noticeable on a very lean physique (which I dont have) but i've never noticed any additional fat gain, if anything I feel leaner when using either, but thats probably due to feeling pumped all the time


ok so you're doing lantus/levemir everyday? and what dose are you running?


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

Hardc0re said:


> I totally agree with your comments here Stephen. I have noticed I feel leaner when using them aswell.


do you feel or do you are leaner? what dose are you running and do you use it everyday for long periods?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Chemical_doc said:


> ok so you're doing lantus/levemir everyday? and what dose are you running?


One thing I am very reluctant to discuss openly is slin and specifically dosing mate.

Start low, say 10iu ed in the morning with breakfast and taper up at 5iu per week until you find a point your comfortable at, whether that be with causing hunger, fat gain etc etc

I have run much higher than this, but as I said I am a bit of a fat f*cker:lol:


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

StephenC said:


> One thing I am very reluctant to discuss openly is slin and specifically dosing mate.
> 
> Start low, say 10iu ed in the morning with breakfast and taper up at 5iu per week until you find a point your comfortable at, whether that be with causing hunger, fat gain etc etc
> 
> I have run much higher than this, but as I said I am a bit of a fat f*cker:lol:


ok :beer: I think I'll not use much as I want a lean mass cycle


----------

